# hey Blackhalk19



## smokincowboy (Aug 7, 2007)

thought you beer drinkers might want one of these ...I want one


----------



## monty (Aug 7, 2007)

Nope! Don't want one!

Uhhh, well, uhh maybe in a smaller model......

Buuut, not too much smaller...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Cheers!


----------



## blackhawk19 (Aug 7, 2007)

I could deal with that with a little help from my friends


----------



## deejaydebi (Aug 7, 2007)

I have hard enough time getting things in my upper kitchen cabinets! Geeze!


----------



## gypsyseagod (Aug 7, 2007)

<<<< still tossing ied's @ these skeeters....


----------



## richoso1 (Aug 25, 2007)

Now that's asking for a tall one...


----------

